# AutoTrail Cheyenne 2009 Entertainment Unit AVAT 090



## guynaylor (Oct 30, 2009)

The screen on my AVAT090 radio/DVD/reversing camera unit has gone blank. As a result the reversing camera is not working. All other other features appear to be okay though with no display. I have had the leisure battery off to charge and the unit seems to have failed on reconnection. I have tried the reset button to no avail. Anyone any ideas, please?


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi guynaylor.
I seem to remember having a similar problem. It could be the connector at the back of the removable front panel. The pins on the connector are quite flimsy but they may just need cleaning. Make sure they are not bent. 
I changed the radio for a pioneer system which sorted out the poor reception problems with the original system.
Hope you sort the problem as its very frustrating.
Frank


----------



## guynaylor (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Frank,
Thanks for the helpful suggestion which is much appreciated.. Sadly, it didn't solve the problem.
I am interested that you changed yours for a Pioneer unit. Could you let me know which model and was it simply a case of transferring the existing connections on to the new unit or did it involve a re-wiring job which would probably be beyond my limited capabilities.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Guynaylor.
The unit I fitted is a Pioneer AVH3300Bt, It's a double din fitting. the biggest problem with regard fitting was the removal of the little storage compartment above the radio, but it wasn't too hard. The wiring was staight forward following the instructions / wiring diagram.
The unit has a 250mm screen. The reversing camera has much better clarity and all the features of the original unit are available. The sound quality is so much better, as is the reception as stated before.
They are expensive but you get what you pay for.
Frank


----------



## guynaylor (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Frank,
Thanks for getting back to me. I now need to decide whether to go for a high end unit such as yours or simply go for a single din replacement. I know what I would like to do but available budget is the main consideration. It does annoy me that AutoTrail no longer have a stock of the original item or know where one might be available. 
Guy


----------

